# Sphinx (again haha)



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I really love his dots!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oo so hes not a spade tail anymore  but hes still really pretty


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!
And yeah he's not looking like a spadetail anymore but I still love him haha


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOve em give me.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

OKAY GUYS GALS quick question why do bettas sometimes grow out of their natural tail type into other things. i have a double tail that looks like its growing into a different tail type...


by the way hes amazing and i like the dalmatian on his dorsal fin


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Lovin the betta


----------

